# Furry Aptitude Test



## gray_foxor (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=14720862199447882775

DO IT. YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO.

48% Furry Knowledge, 38% Furriness, 25% Yiffable, 22% Cuddlable.

Granted this test is pretty gay. I am much less cuddlable.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 1, 2009)

#  You scored 100% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 78% of your peers.
# 86/100 You scored 88% on Furriness, higher than 86% of your peers.
# 73/100 You scored 75% on Yiffable, higher than 73% of your peers.
# 83/100 You scored 86% on Cuddlable, higher than 83% of your peers.

o.o; Am I furry jesus?


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> #  You scored 100% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 78% of your peers.
> # 86/100 You scored 88% on Furriness, higher than 86% of your peers.
> # 73/100 You scored 75% on Yiffable, higher than 73% of your peers.
> # 83/100 You scored 86% on Cuddlable, higher than 83% of your peers.
> ...



Holy shit. But that's just embarrassing.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
You scored 64% on *Furriness*, higher than *43%* of your peers.
You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *23%* of your peers.
You scored 20% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *15%* of your peers.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
You scored 88% on *Furriness*, higher than *86%* of your peers.
You scored 100% on *Yiffable*, higher than *93%* of your peers.
 You scored 71% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *55%* of your peers.
Holy crap, where did I go wrong?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
You scored 88% on *Furriness*, higher than *86%* of your peers.
You scored 0% on *Yiffable*, higher than *7%* of your peers.
You scored 80% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *67%* of your peers
All I want is to cuddle. :3


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 80% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 49% of your peers.
You scored 76% on Furriness, higher than 59% of your peers.
You scored 50% on Yiffable, higher than 41% of your peers.
You scored 51% on Cuddlable, higher than 33% of your peers.

Really? Bit higher than I thought


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 68% Furry Knowledge,
38% Furriness,
25% Yiffable,
and 6% Cuddlable.

that's me.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 1, 2009)

Faptitude test, awesome!

You scored 80% Furry Knowledge, 64% Furriness, 100% Yiffable, and 83% Cuddlable!


----------



## Attaman (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 80% Furry Knowledge, 21% Furriness, 0% Yiffable, and 6% Cuddlable!

I want to know how 0% Yiffable is greater than 7% of my peers.  Also:  Oh look, someone who is less than 1/4 Furry, but has 80% Furry Knowledge.  I guess this test must be wrong, as a Mundane could _never_ understand the fandom.

The test has to be a joke.  It's made by a 23 year old gay New Yorker who lives in _Queens_bury, says Furry is anything anthropomorphic (doesn't state animals), that loves animals (Steve Irwin = Furry?) or thinks it is an animal (otherkins?).


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 1, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You scored 80% Furry Knowledge, 21% Furriness, 0% Yiffable, and 6% Cuddlable!
> 
> I want to know how 0% Yiffable is greater than 7% of my peers.  Also:  Oh look, someone who is less than 1/4 Furry, but has 80% Furry Knowledge.  I guess this test must be wrong, as a Mundane could _never_ understand the fandom.
> 
> The test has to be a joke.  It's made by a 23 year old gay New Yorker who lives in _Queens_bury, says Furry is anything anthropomorphic (doesn't state animals), that loves animals (Steve Irwin = Furry?) or thinks it is an animal (otherkins?).



That is a good point. I wasn't so lazy I could've checked who made it.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 1, 2009)

80% furry knowledge
76% furriness
100% yiffable
83% cuddlable

>.> Don't look down on me... XD


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *61%* of your peers. 
You scored 57% on *Furriness*, higher than *37%* of your peers. 
You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *41%* of your peers. 
You scored 63% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *40%* of your peers.

ummmm....yeah. I think I'm more furry than that and less cuddable, though.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 1, 2009)

# You scored 88% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 61% of your peers.
# 43/100 You scored 62% on Furriness, higher than 43% of your peers.
# 41/100 You scored 50% on Yiffable, higher than 41% of your peers.
# 33/100 You scored 51% on Cuddlable, higher than 33% of your peers.

Was sort of expecting that. SORT OF NOT TRUE THOUGH.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 80% Furry Knowledge, 88% Furriness, 50% Yiffable, and 80% Cuddlable

yay!


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry 	Knowledge*, higher than *61%* of your peers.  	
 

37/100 	You scored 57% on *Furriness*, higher than *37%* 	of your peers.  	
 

93/100 	You scored 100% on *Yiffable*, higher than *93%* 	of your peers.  	
 

27/100 You 	scored 43% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *27%* 	of your peers.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 48% Furry Knowledge, 62% Furriness, 50% Yiffable, and 80% Cuddlable!

You scored 48% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 15% of your peers.
43/100You scored 62% on Furriness, higher than 43% of your peers.
41/100You scored 50% on Yiffable, higher than 41% of your peers.
67/100You scored 80% on Cuddlable, higher than 67% of your peers.

Oh yay


----------



## Gnome (Aug 1, 2009)

*88%* on Furry Knowledge,    higher than 61% of your peers.
*69%* on Furriness,               higher than 51% of your peers.
*75%* on Yiffable,               higher than 73% of your peers.
*37%* on Cuddlable,          higher than 24% of your peers.

=^._.^=


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 80% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *48%* of your peers.
You scored 76% on *Furriness*, higher than *59%* of your peers.
You scored 100% on *Yiffable*, higher than *93%* of your peers.
You scored 86% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *83%* of your peers.

^^


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 1, 2009)

100% on Furry Knowledge
57% on Furriness
0% on Yiffable (lolololol)
20% on Cuddlable


----------



## Zhael (Aug 1, 2009)

78/100You scored 100% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 78% of your peers.
86/100You scored 88% on Furriness, higher than 86% of your peers.
73/100You scored 75% on Yiffable, higher than 73% of your peers.
83/100You scored 86% on Cuddlable, higher than 83% of your peers.

Load of shit; since when am I yiffable?


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*
 You scored 88% on *Furriness*
You scored 75% on *Yiffable*
You scored 71% on *Cuddlable*


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 1, 2009)

I had a play around answering questions differently. You can't be 100% furry unless you're a babyfur and you can't be 100% yiffy or cuddly unless you're a sub. I made sure to answer "*Bad*" every time on "How was this quiz?" though :V

Oh and you can't have 100% furry knowledge unless you have a tail :|


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 1, 2009)

# You scored 80% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 48% of your peers.
# 15/100 You scored 33% on Furriness, higher than 15% of your peers.
# 23/100 You scored 25% on Yiffable, higher than 23% of your peers.
# 29/100 You scored 49% on Cuddlable, higher than 29% of your peers.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Aug 1, 2009)

*You scored 80% Furry Knowledge,*

* 76% Furriness,*

* 50% Yiffable,*

*69% Cuddlable.*

_*Woof!

seems to get 100% knowledge u need to answer the test is good but then u have less furryness. 
*_


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 68% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *33%* of your peers.
37/100 You scored 57% on *Furriness*, higher than *37%* of your peers.
41/100 You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *41%* of your peers.
40/100 You scored 63% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *40%* of your peers.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 1, 2009)

I got 100% on every category is this bad


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I got 100% on every category is this bad



100% HAET


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored: 80% Furry Knowledge, 52% Furriness, 0% Yiffable, and 34% Cuddlable!

Ugh.

Don't fucking touch me.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 1, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You scored: 80% Furry Knowledge, 52% Furriness, 0% Yiffable, and 34% Cuddlable!
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Don't fucking touch me.



*pets your face*


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> *pets your face*



I will fucking kill you.  >:[


----------



## Tycho (Aug 1, 2009)

What the fuck? Fucking retards will come up with a test for anything these days.  Looks fucking stupid and pointless.

Which means I'll take it.

Compared to other takers

    * 22/100 You scored 60% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 22% of your peers.
    * 14/100 You scored 33% on Furriness, higher than 14% of your peers.
    * 23/100 You scored 25% on Yiffable, higher than 23% of your peers.
    * 6/100 You scored 6% on Cuddlable, higher than 6% of your peers.

*snerk*


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 1, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I will fucking kill you.  >:[



BUT RATTE ILU


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> BUT RATTE ILU



Bullshit.  >:[


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 1, 2009)

*Idly walks around looking for someone to cuddle. Looks at Ratte and backs away slowly.*


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 1, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Bullshit.  >:[



;_; 

but ilu ;_;


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 1, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You scored: 80% Furry Knowledge, 52% Furriness, 0% Yiffable, and 34% Cuddlable!
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Don't fucking touch me.



I can still touch you though, right?


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
You scored 76% on *Furriness*, higher than *59%* of your peers.
You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *41%* of your peers.
 You scored 77% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *60%* of your peers.

^_^


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I can still touch you though, right?



You're welcome to, anytime~


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 1, 2009)

Like most classification tests though, this is only as accurate as the people that made it.  Like, what constitutes "100%" on knowledge of furry with those answers?  There should be a simplified test:

Do you like yiff, and/or fursuits, and/or anthropomorphic characters, and/or kaijus, and/or find some animals attractive?

a) Yes - lol, you're a furry
b) No - Your normal and boring
c) Not sure - close enough, you're a furry.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I got 100% on every category is this bad



You as a baby fur...... :|

My view of the world just changed forever..... and I lol'd too


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
25/100 You scored 45% on *Furriness*, higher than *25%* of your peers.
41/100 You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *41%* of your peers.
21/100 You scored 34% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *21%* of your peers.
Wow... first one to touch me loses a hand.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 1, 2009)

Fine.



			
				OKCupid said:
			
		

> You scored 80% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 48% of your peers.
> 37/100You scored 57% on Furriness, higher than 37% of your peers.
> 23/100You scored 25% on Yiffable, higher than 23% of your peers.
> 33/100You scored 51% on Cuddlable, higher than 33% of your peers.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers. 
86/100 You scored 88% on *Furriness*, higher than *86%* of your peers. 23/100 You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *23%* of your peers. 67/100 You scored 80% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *67%* of your peers. 
i love to cuddle <3


----------



## Nargle (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
37/100 You scored 57% on *Furriness*, higher than *37%* of your peers.
23/100 You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *23%* of your peers.
29/100 You scored 49% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *29%* of your peers.
Did I pass? =3


----------



## Aurali (Aug 1, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Did I pass? =3



No nargle. You failed. Go back to furry school
<3


----------



## Wuxade (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 78% of your peers.
You scored 57% on Furriness, higher than 37% of your peers.
You scored 75% on Yiffable, higher than 73% of your peers.
You scored 14% on Cuddlable, higher than 13% of your peers.
...I was hoping for the third one to be a lot lower... .__.;;


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 1, 2009)

Who the hell doesn't like cuddling?

And I'm not posting mine, the test is stupid and exaggerated my furriness.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 68% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 33% of your peers.
You scored 62% on Furriness, higher than 43% of your peers.
You scored 50% on Yiffable, higher than 41% of your peers.
You scored 86% on Cuddlable, higher than 83% of your peers.

Wow! I'm very cuddly.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
20/100 You scored 38% on *Furriness*, higher than *20%* of your peers.
23/100 You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *23%* of your peers.
36/100 You scored 54% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *36%* of your peers.
Somebody shoot me. Please.


----------



## Takun (Aug 1, 2009)

*You scored 88% Furry Knowledge, 93% Furriness, 50% Yiffable,  and 80% Cuddlable!*


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
70/100 You scored 81% on *Furriness*, higher than *70%* of your peers.
73/100 You scored 75% on *Yiffable*, higher than *73%* of your peers.
67/100 You scored 80% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *67%* of your peers.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
25/100 You scored 45% on *Furriness*, higher than *25%* of your peers.
41/100 You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *41%* of your peers.
21/100 You scored 34% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *21%* of your peers.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 80% Furry Knowledge, 76% Furriness, 50% Yiffable, and 37% Cuddlable!

I don't think it liked me saying furries only care about sex. :V


----------



## sirsuckerpunch (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
 You scored 81% on *Furriness*, higher than *70%* of your peers.
 You scored 0% on *Yiffable*, higher than *7%* of your peers.
You scored 80% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *67%* of your peers.
To be honest, the 0% Yiffability is somewhat depressing D:>


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
 You scored 76% on *Furriness*, higher than *59%* of your peers.
 You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *23%* of your peers.
 You scored 77% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
**Glee!**


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
You scored 50% on *Furriness*, higher than *30%* of your peers.
You scored 0% on *Yiffable*, higher than *7%* of your peers.
You scored 66% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *45%* of your peers.
How are 7% of my peers lower than 0 in yiffablility?


----------



## Tazzin (Aug 1, 2009)

*
*



You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60**%* of your peers.
You scored 76% on *Furriness*, higher than *59%* of your peers.
 You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *23%* of your peers.
 You scored 80% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *67%* of your peers.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 0% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *2%* of your peers. 

You scored 10% on *Furriness*, higher than *1%* of your peers. 

You scored 0% on *Yiffable*, higher than *7%* of your peers. 

You scored 6% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *6%* of your peers

Lol @ everyone.

God, This shit is rich.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 68% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 33% of your peers. 

5/100 You scored 21% on Furriness, higher than 5% of your peers. 

7/100 You scored 0% on Yiffable, higher than 7% of your peers. 

0/100 You scored 0% on Cuddlable, higher than 0% of your peers. 


I have to honestly say "This test sucks."


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 1, 2009)

My scores:
 88% Furry Knowledge, 69% Furriness, 25% Yiffable, and 63% Cuddlable


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Aug 1, 2009)

OK, I got:

*You scored 100% Furry Knowledge, 88% Furriness, 0% Yiffable,  and 66% Cuddlable!*


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
You scored 69% on *Furriness*, higher than *51%* of your peers.
You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *42%* of your peers.
You scored 63% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *40%* of your peers.
lol


----------



## Hir (Aug 1, 2009)

*You scored 88% Furry Knowledge, 74% Furriness, 50% Yiffable,  and 80% Cuddlable!*



You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
You scored 74% on *Furriness*, higher than *55%* of your peers.
You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *42%* of your peers.
You scored 80% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *67%* of your peers.
I love being cuddly.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 60% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *21%* of your peers.
You scored 45% on *Furriness*, higher than *25%* of your peers
You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *23%* of your peers.
You scored 37% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *24%* of your peers.

What a load of crap. 

You scored 60% on *Furry Knowledge. *These two are probably the ones that did me in.



> Do you know What "Yiff" means?
> Yes
> Friends
> Sex
> No


 
I clicked sex, but I have to remember furries like to say otherwise. 



> Furries Care about nothing but sex!
> True
> False


 
It's true. Don't lie test maker.


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers. <LI class=clearfix>71/100 You scored 81% on *Furriness*, higher than *71%* of your peers. <LI class=clearfix>23/100 You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *23%* of your peers. <LI class=clearfix>67/100 You scored 80% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *67%* of your peers.  
Not very accurate test and some things weren't really defined... Like, what do they mean by yiff? Fap or real yiff? or even cuddles, is that just a hug? or is it snuggling for ages?!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 1, 2009)

# You scored 80% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 48% of your peers.
# 51/100 You scored 69% on Furriness, higher than 51% of your peers.
# 73/100 You scored 75% on Yiffable, higher than 73% of your peers.
# 45/100 You scored 66% on Cuddlable, higher than 45% of your peers.


I feel like such a furfag now @.X


----------



## Lyrihl (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
51/100 You scored 69% on *Furriness*, higher than *51%* of your peers.
7/100 You scored 0% on *Yiffable*, higher than *7%* of your peers.
60/100 You scored 77% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *60%* of your peers. 

...69% furriness... and apparently it's possible to get _less_ than 0% on that test.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 78% of your peers.

71/100
You scored 81% on Furriness, higher than 71% of your peers.

7/100
You scored 0% on Yiffable, higher than 7% of your peers.

92/100
You scored 91% on Cuddlable, higher than 92% of your peers.


..How is 0% higher than 7% of anyone else?! o.o''


----------



## pheonix (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
60/100 You scored 76% on *Furriness*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
73/100 You scored 75% on *Yiffable*, higher than *73%* of your peers.
76/100 You scored 83% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *76%* of your peers.
I know everything about furries apparently. I'm ashamed of myself. XD


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% Furry Knowledge, 76% Furriness, 0% Yiffable, and 49% Cuddlable!

Well seems just about right ^ ^. Lol tiff terrify me at times lol and I'm bot a an of it. I thought I'd get a higher coudle score though cause I give and recieve to many hugs lol mostly from the opposite gender thankfully ;3


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 1, 2009)

# You scored 100% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 78% of your peers.
# 71/100 You scored 81% on Furriness, higher than 71% of your peers.
# 42/100 You scored 50% on Yiffable, higher than 42% of your peers.
# 37/100 You scored 57% on Cuddlable, higher than 37% of your peers.

Oh dear...


----------



## Attaman (Aug 1, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> How are 7% of my peers lower than 0 in yiffablility?



I dread saying this, but maybe the creator thinks 93% of the internet populace is Furry?


----------



## Sernion (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
60/100 You scored 76% on *Furriness*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
42/100 You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *42%* of your peers.
26/100 You scored 40% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *26%* of your peers.


----------



## Nekirae (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers. You scored 88% on *Furriness*, higher than *86%* of your peers. You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *23%* of your peers. You scored 80% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *67%* of your peers.

mmm ok then!


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 1, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I dread saying this, but maybe the creator thinks 93% of the internet populace is Furry?


So you're saying a furry, no matter how anti-yiff, is still yiffable; while the rest who are not are negatively yiffable?

...I think I just confused myself.. @_@


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2009)

* 78/100 You scored 100% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 78% of your peers.
    * 43/100 You scored 64% on Furriness, higher than 43% of your peers.
    * 7/100 You scored 0% on Yiffable, higher than 7% of your peers.
    * 15/100 You scored 20% on Cuddlable, higher than 15% of your peers.

Good. "Proof" I'm not a furry polygamist like some are. I save my love for my girlfriend. 64% furry? Sound about right; I don't base my life around furry. I think I got that 20% from accepting and giving hugs.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Aug 1, 2009)

You scored 100% Furry Knowledge, 76% Furriness, 100% Yiffable,  and 54% Cuddlable!



Oh dear...


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha, "F.A.T"

You scored 68% Furry Knowledge, 
33% Furriness, 
75% Yiffable, a
nd 11% Cuddlable!

I am not "yiffable." 8|



Organic Sprout said:


> You scored 100% Furry Knowledge, 76% Furriness, 100% Yiffable,  and 54% Cuddlable!



You gonn' get raepd.


----------



## Kyto (Aug 2, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
60/100 You scored 76% on *Furriness*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
23/100 You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *23%* of your peers.
33/100 You scored 51% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *33%* of your peers.
The test is a lie. =/


----------



## mkcompy (Aug 2, 2009)

*Compared to other takers*


48/100 You scored 80% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *48%* of your peers.
43/100 You scored 64% on *Furriness*, higher than *43%* of your peers.
73/100 You scored 75% on *Yiffable*, higher than *73%* of your peers.
76/100 You scored 83% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *76%* of your peers.


----------



## Seas (Aug 2, 2009)

You scored 100% on Furry Knowledge
You scored 52% on Furriness
You scored 25% on Yiffable
You scored 20% on Cuddlable

also, 



> like a WereWolf is a furry.


*à² _à² *


----------



## wheelieotter (Aug 2, 2009)

You scored 80% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *48%* of your peers.
 You scored 76% on *Furriness*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
 You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *42%* of your peers.
 You scored 66% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *45%* of your peers.
meh


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 2, 2009)

100% Furry Knowledge
76% Furriness
0% Yiffable (Thank the Lord!)
49% Cuddlable



> a WereWolf is a furry


I just lol'd _so_ hard.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Aug 2, 2009)

You scored 88% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 60% of your peers.
43/100You scored 62% on Furriness, higher than 43% of your peers.
7/100You scored 0% on Yiffable, higher than 7% of your peers.
60/100You scored 77% on Cuddlable, higher than 60% of your peers.


I AM FUCKING YIFFABLE THIS IS BULLSHIT


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 2, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
You scored 62% on *Furriness*, higher than *43%* of your peers.
You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *23%* of your peers.
You scored 23% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *18%* of your peers.
Yiffable is 50% too high
I take pride in the knowledge
Cuddleable? That is not even a word.
Furriness... could be higher, but oh well


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 2, 2009)

i had no idea wtf yiff means so that effected my results:

48/100 You scored 80% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *48%* of your peers.
51/100 You scored 69% on *Furriness*, higher than *51%* of your peers.
73/100 You scored 75% on *Yiffable*, higher than *73%* of your peers.
76/100 You scored 83% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *76%* of your peers.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 2, 2009)

> You scored 0% on Yiffable, higher than 7% of your peers.



how the hell is 0 higher than 0??


----------



## kryptik (Aug 2, 2009)

78/100 You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
60/100 You scored 76% on *Furriness*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
7/100 You scored 0% on *Yiffable*, higher than *7%* of your peers.
60/100 You scored 77% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
Never wanted to yiff anyway.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 2, 2009)

> You scored 0% on *Yiffable*, higher than *7%* of your peers.
> 
> You scored 0% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *21%* of your peers.



WOLVERINE IS NOT FOR LOVE


----------



## huskypupy (Aug 2, 2009)

scored 88% Furry Knowledge, 81% Furriness, 50% Yiffable, and 80% Cuddlable!

I take great pride in this


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 2, 2009)

You scored 88% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 60% of your peers.
37/100You scored 57% on Furriness, higher than 37% of your peers.
42/100You scored 50% on Yiffable, higher than 42% of your peers.
29/100You scored 49% on Cuddlable, higher than 29% of your peers.

Dominant or submissive?, wouldn't of thought of that as an indication of furriness.


----------



## nobu (Aug 2, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
You scored 74% on *Furriness*, higher than *55%* of your peers.
 You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *42%* of your peers.
 You scored 80% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *67%* of your peers.


----------



## DashGenopeak (Aug 2, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
60/100 You scored 76% on *Furriness*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
24/100 You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *24%* of your peers.
41/100 You scored 63% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *41%* of your peers.
Good score?


----------



## Gazerocker (Aug 2, 2009)

-


----------



## Amino (Aug 2, 2009)

This test and its questions highlights everything that is wrong about furry.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 2, 2009)

Amino said:


> This test and its questions highlights everything that is wrong about furry.



This.

And why are you all so proud if getting high scores?


----------



## haynari (Aug 2, 2009)

81% furriness

88% knowledge

50% yiffable

i guess my yiffability was hindered by the fact i have a mate, but idk

66% cuddlable


----------



## Attaman (Aug 2, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> This.
> 
> And why are you all so proud if getting high scores?



Because I can throw it in the direction of "Mundanes wouldn't understand!" people and force them to either admit the test is wrong, or they are (thus getting them to say the test is wrong)?


----------



## Koray (Aug 2, 2009)

*You scored 80% Furry Knowledge, 64% Furriness, 75% Yiffable,  and 83% Cuddlable!*


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 2, 2009)

Why hasn't anyone pointed out yet that Furry Aptitude Test shortens to "FAT"? I find it amusing.


----------



## Torinir (Aug 2, 2009)

*Compared to other takers*



78/100 You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
86/100 You scored 88% on *Furriness*, higher than *86%* of your peers.
73/100 You scored 75% on *Yiffable*, higher than *73%* of your peers.
46/100 You scored 66% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *46%* of your peers.


----------



## kashaki (Aug 2, 2009)

You scored 68% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *33%* of your peers.
37/100 You scored 57% on *Furriness*, higher than *37%* of your peers.
93/100 You scored 100% on *Yiffable*, higher than *93%* of your peers.
51/100 You scored 69% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *51%* of your peers.
Not very good answers, but I did just randomly answer.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 2, 2009)

Wait, so not only is only 7% of the internet not Furry, but 7% of the Furry Fandom is 100% Yiffable?


----------



## DashGenopeak (Aug 2, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> This.
> 
> And why are you all so proud if getting high scores?



It got me wrong you see, it takes actions of cuteness as 'yiffy',which I don't think it is, for I have no shame to say I don't actively participate in yiff. Also I am proud of my 100% furry knowledge result.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 2, 2009)

That test is gay.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 2, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> This.
> 
> And why are you all so proud if getting high scores?



I'm very ashamed of my high scores but feel that this test is faulty.


----------



## nanokoex (Aug 2, 2009)

68% knowledge
26% furriness
0% yiffable
34% cuddable
Apparently I need to get out more. At least I still have my dignity, I think.


----------



## TDK (Aug 2, 2009)

You scored 80% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 48% of your peers.
You scored 29% on Furriness, higher than 11% of your peers.
You scored 0% on Yiffable, higher than 7% of your peers.
You scored 20% on Cuddlable, higher than 14% of your peers.

HELL YES 0% Yiffable = Victory, But 20% Cuddlable = Defeat


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 2, 2009)

lol

*You scored 88% Furry Knowledge, 74% Furriness, 50% Yiffable,  and 51% Cuddlable!*


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 2, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Why hasn't anyone pointed out yet that Furry Aptitude Test shortens to "FAT"? I find it amusing.



That wasn't the joke I was going for. But it's better.


----------



## Galakazoo (Aug 3, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
You scored 74% on *Furriness*, higher than *55%* of your peers.
You scored 0% on *Yiffable*, higher than *7%* of your peers.
You scored 37% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *24%* of your peers.

Yay.


----------



## Shaard (Aug 3, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
You scored 88% on *Furriness*, higher than *86%* of your peers.
You scored 100% on *Yiffable*, higher than *93%* of your peers.
You scored 86% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *84%* of your peers.

hehe ^^


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 3, 2009)

You scored 80% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *47%* of your peers.
14/100 You scored 33% on *Furriness*, higher than *14%* of your peers.
24/100 You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *24%* of your peers.
14/100 You scored 20% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *14%* of your peers.
Do I win?


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 3, 2009)

60/100 You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
19/100 You scored 38% on *Furriness*, higher than *19%* of your peers.
43/100 You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *43%* of your peers.
6/100 You scored 6% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *6%* of your peers.
IM SMART


----------



## Shino (Aug 3, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
51/100 You scored 69% on *Furriness*, higher than *51%* of your peers
43/100 You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *43%* of your peers.
You scored 83% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *77%* of your peers.

Eh. Not that great of a test. Still, I'm not sure if I should be happy or offended by the phrase "50% yiffable"...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 3, 2009)

*Compared to other takers*



47/100 You scored 80% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *47%* of your peers.
98/100 You scored 100% on *Furriness*, higher than *98%* of your peers.
74/100 You scored 75% on *Yiffable*, higher than *74%* of your peers.
94/100 You scored 94% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *94%* of your peers.


----------



## snowleplover15 (Aug 3, 2009)

I score 100 on knowledge
86 on furriness
75 on yiff
and 86 on cuddle


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 3, 2009)

This test, like all online tests is stupid. This one is stupider than most.... why the hell has this thread lasted to 117 posts? and people post their results as if someone else is actually going to read it.

# You scored 80% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 47% of your peers.
# 60/100 You scored 76% on Furriness, higher than 60% of your peers.
# 74/100 You scored 75% on Yiffable, higher than 74% of your peers.
# 84/100 You scored 86% on Cuddlable, higher than 84% of your peers.

*same answers but answering yes to "do you have a tail"*
# You scored *100%* on Furry Knowledge, higher than 78% of your peers.
# 86/100 You scored *88%* on Furriness, higher than 86% of your peers.
# 74/100 You scored 75% on Yiffable, higher than 74% of your peers.
# 84/100 You scored 86% on Cuddlable, higher than 84% of your peers.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 3, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> This test, like all online tests is stupid. This one is stupider than most.... why the hell has this thread lasted to 117 posts? and people post their results as if someone else is actually going to read it.



Boredom, my good sir...boredom. That and some might like to compare.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 3, 2009)

All of you 0% yiffable people don't even change positions : (
This is boring.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 3, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> This test, like all online tests is stupid. This one is stupider than most....



Really?  I thought it was accurate -- like based off the latest in quantum psychological furry science or something 

I am so dissapoint


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 3, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Really?  I thought it was accurate -- like based off the latest in quantum psychological furry science or something
> 
> I am so dissapoint



Me too, it was such a let down


----------



## DJLab (Aug 3, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
36/100 You scored 57% on *Furriness*, higher than *36%* of your peers.
24/100 You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *24%* of your peers.
36/100 You scored 54% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *36%* of your peers.


----------



## bananomas (Aug 3, 2009)

You scored 48% on *Furry Knowledge*
 You scored 62% on *Furriness*
 You scored 100% on *Yiffable*
 You scored 86% on *Cuddlable*
hmmm....


----------



## Ricky (Aug 3, 2009)

bananomas said:


> You scored 100% on *Yiffable*
> hmmm....



Wow...  You're just like my friend's Bolt plushie ^_^


----------



## Althea (Aug 3, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *78%* of your peers.
You scored 76% on *Furriness*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
You scored 100% on *Yiffable*, higher than *93%* of your peers
You scored 83% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *77%* of your peers.

XD Sounds like i'm naughty AND cuddly lol


----------



## Sam (Aug 4, 2009)

100% furry knowledge
Furry-ness 100%
88%Yiffable
86% Cuddleable


I was hoping to join the cool kids club, but now all I wanna do is smash my router and stay off the net for a while.


----------



## Captain (Aug 4, 2009)

My friend who is not furry got these results...I laughed...
neonyoshiegg1408: COMPARED TO OTHER TAKERS You scored 60% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 21% of your peers. 
30/100You scored 52% on Furriness, higher than 30% of your peers. 43/100You scored 50% on Yiffable, higher than 43% of your peers. 40/100You scored 63% on Cuddlable, higher than 40% of your peers.


----------



## -m- (Aug 4, 2009)

You scored 88% Furry Knowledge, 69% Furriness, 50% Yiffable, and 63% Cuddlable!

What daÂ´ yaÂ´ know IÂ´m not all that furry after all


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 4, 2009)

88% Furry Knowledge
81% Furryness
100% Yiffable
89% Cuddlable

:[


----------



## Utsukushii (Aug 4, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
71/100 You scored 81% on *Furriness*, higher than *71%* of your peers.
73/100 You scored 75% on *Yiffable*, higher than *73%* of your peers.
68/100 You scored 80% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *68%* of your peers.

Oh fabulous. I am quite Cuddlable.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 4, 2009)

100% Furry knowledge
76% Furriness
100% Yiffable
69% Cuddlable

Cool, I killed like... a minute and a half... >.>


----------



## Leostale (Aug 4, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *79%* of your peers.
86/100 You scored 88% on *Furriness*, higher than *86%* of your peers.
42/100 You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *42%* of your peers.
46/100 You scored 66% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *46%* of your peers.

That was weird....


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 4, 2009)

You scored 68% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *32%* of your peers.
24/100 You scored 45% on *Furriness*, higher than *24%* of your peers.
7/100 You scored 0% on *Yiffable*, higher than *7%* of your peers.
6/100 You scored 9% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *6%* of your peers.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 4, 2009)

You scored 100% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 78% of your peers.
You scored 100% on Furriness, higher than 96% of your peers.
You scored 100% on Yiffable, higher than 98% of your peers.
You scored 100% on Cuddlable, higher than 97% of your peers.

lolwut?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 4, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> You scored 100% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 78% of your peers.
> You scored 100% on Furriness, higher than 96% of your peers.
> You scored 100% on Yiffable, higher than 98% of your peers.
> You scored 100% on Cuddlable, higher than 97% of your peers.
> ...



You must be so ashamed. lol


----------



## fire dragon (Aug 4, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers
You scored 81% on *Furriness*, higher than *71%* of your peers
You scored 0% on *Yiffable*, higher than *7%* of your peers (I have no idea why 0% is higher than 7%).
You scored 37% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *24%* of your peers


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 5, 2009)

OMFG.
Now i feel like a tard...

You scored 100% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 79% of your peers.
You scored 100% on Furriness, higher than 98% of your peers.
You scored 100% on Yiffable, higher than 93% of your peers.
You scored 86% on Cuddlable, higher than 84% of your peers.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 5, 2009)

I think whoever wrote that test needs to get kneecapped with a .44; it sucks.


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 6, 2009)

Holy crap!!!    Vince with slap chop is on and all I here from it is the slap chop remix.  Good times...


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 6, 2009)

wouldn't being kneecapped by a .44 be more like a knee explosion?


----------



## Alta (Aug 6, 2009)

You scored 88% on Furry Knowledge, higher than 60% of your peers. You scored 69% on Furriness, higher than 51% of your peers. You scored 0% on Yiffable, higher than 7% of your peers. You scored 77% on Cuddlable, higher than 61% of your peers.  er, yay?!


----------



## Dakata (Aug 6, 2009)

80% Furry Knowledge - Ehh, this quiz sucks because of what SnowFox said. Honestly, I expected better, NOT-FURFAGGY answers. :/
76% Furriness - Expected less, lol.
0% Yiffable - Not surprised. 
51% Cuddlable - Not surprised, but I don't like being touchy-feely with strangers. >:L


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2009)

100% Furry Knowledge
69% Furryness
75% Yiffable
29% Cuddlable


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 6, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *79%* of your peers.
You scored 52% on *Furriness*, higher than *30%* of your peers.
You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *43%* of your peers.
You scored 6% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *6%* of your peers.
I've been in this fandom too long. .:headdesk:.

But that Cuddlable score is pretty accurate! lol


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 6, 2009)

I would've thought that every forum member has taken this stupid test already. But damn, the posts keep on coming.


----------



## Lynett (Aug 6, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
51/100 You scored 69% on *Furriness*, higher than *51%* of your peers.
7/100 You scored 0% on *Yiffable*, higher than *7%* of your peers.
41/100 You scored 63% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *41%* of your peers.

Umm.....yeah... >.> 1) Two of those are non-words, 2) The quiz seems to have been made by a person who probably thinks all furrys fap or something, 3) I'm actually quite cuddly so I don't know why I only got 63%. I have the perfect figure for being cuddly; full-figure and slightly plump. Perfect cuddliness am I. Or at least that's what my boyfriend says.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 6, 2009)

Sturg-Psycho said:


> wouldn't being kneecapped by a .44 be more like a knee explosion?


Yes, and then they will lose a leg, a befitting fate for someone foolish enough to make such a horrible test.


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 7, 2009)

You scored 80% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *47%* of your peers.
86/100 You scored 88% on *Furriness*, higher than *86%* of your peers.
93/100 You scored 100% on *Yiffable*, higher than *93%* of your peers.
84/100 You scored 86% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *84%* of your peers.
100% Yiffable , I didn't need anyone to tell me that though.


----------



## Cyrus (Aug 7, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *79%* of your peers.
86/100 You scored 88% on *Furriness*, higher than *86%* of your peers.
43/100 You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *43%* of your peers.
56/100 You scored 71% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *56%* of your peers.
I'm not very yiffable. That's a little sad. XD


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

You scored 68% Furry Knowledge, 57% Furriness, 50% Yiffable, and 49% Cuddlable!


----------



## Snoblind (Aug 7, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *79%* of your peers.
71/100 You scored 81% on *Furriness*, higher than *71%* of your peers.
24/100 You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *24%* of your peers.
68/100 You scored 80% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *68%* of your peers.


----------



## LarkspurDragon (Aug 7, 2009)

You scored 80% Furry Knowledge, 76% Furriness, 25% Yiffable, and 66% Cuddlable


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 8, 2009)

You scored 88% Furry Knowledge, 81% Furriness, 75% Yiffable, and 86% Cuddlable!


----------



## Lukasun (Aug 8, 2009)

You scored 100% Furry Knowledge, 88% Furriness, 50% Yiffable, and 80% Cuddlable


----------



## jagdwolf (Aug 8, 2009)

You scored 88% Furry Knowledge, 81% Furriness, 50% Yiffable, and 66% Cuddlable!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 8, 2009)

You scored 68% Furry Knowledge, 57% Furriness, 0% Yiffable, and 23% Cuddlable!

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

You scored 88% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
24/100 You scored 45% on *Furriness*, higher than *24%* of your peers.
7/100 You scored 0% on *Yiffable*, higher than *7%* of your peers.
6/100 You scored 6% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *6%* of your peers.
How can I score higher if I got 0?

According to this test, I'm a cactus with a bear trap for a vagina.


----------



## backdrop1 (Aug 9, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *79%* of your peers.
60/100 You scored 76% on *Furriness*, higher than *60%* of your peers.
93/100 You scored 100% on *Yiffable*, higher than *93%* of your peers.
38/100 You scored 57% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *38%* of your peers.
why did it have to be 100 % T_T


----------



## southtownjr (Aug 10, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *79%* of your peers.
86/100 You scored 88% on *Furriness*, higher than *86%* of your peers.
93/100 You scored 100% on *Yiffable*, higher than *93%* of your peers.
85/100 You scored 86% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *85%* of your peers.
Lol (Yes I copy pasted :V)


----------



## Rai Southpaw (Aug 10, 2009)

You scored 100% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *79%* of your peers.
You scored 88% on *Furriness*, higher than *87%* of your peers.
You scored 75% on *Yiffable*, higher than *74%* of your peers.
You scored 51% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *33%* of your peers.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Aug 10, 2009)

You scored 100% Furry Knowledge, 45% Furriness, 50% Yiffable, and 40% Cuddlable!

50% yiffable is too many percents for me.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 10, 2009)

You scored 100% Furry Knowledge, 

76% Furriness, 

70% Yiffable, 

and 87% Cuddlable!

(I didn't say I was a babyfur... )


----------



## Liam (Aug 11, 2009)

68240034
24 seems a bit... high.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

You scored 68% Furry Knowledge, 74% Furriness, 50% Yiffable, and 71% Cuddlable!

I'm average .


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 11, 2009)

You scored 80% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *47%* of your peers.<LI class=clearfix>87/100 You scored 88% on *Furriness*, higher than *87%* of your peers.<LI class=clearfix>43/100 You scored 50% on *Yiffable*, higher than *43%* of your peers.<LI class=clearfix>68/100 You scored 80% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *68%* of your peers.Fiarely accurete. exept i am much more cuddable.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 11, 2009)

You scored 60% on *Furry Knowledge*, higher than *20%* of your peers.
30/100 You scored 52% on *Furriness*, higher than *30%* of your peers.
24/100 You scored 25% on *Yiffable*, higher than *24%* of your peers.
29/100 You scored 49% on *Cuddlable*, higher than *29%* of your peers.


huh...


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol I'm the least yiffable fur you'll ever meet and those results prove it >:3

Here are my stats:
68% furry knowledge higher than *31%* of your peers. 
33% furriness higher than *14%* of your peers.  (hmm I thought that would of been lower D: )
0% yiffable higher than *7%* of your peers.  (oh that is true, I don't yiff I fuck )
6% cuddlable  higher than *6%* of your peers.  (lol hugs r 4 the weak :twisted


----------



## Hiro-chimera (Aug 11, 2009)

*You scored 80% Furry Knowledge, 81% Furriness, 100% Yiffable,  and 86% Cuddlable!*


Yay!


----------

